# كتب كثيرة عن اللحام welding



## enmfg (29 مارس 2008)

*كتب كثيرة عن اللحام welding*​*welding books*​


----------



## tifaonline (30 مارس 2008)

many thanks


----------



## prof mido (30 مارس 2008)

مشكور ياهندسه


----------



## tmeme82 (3 أبريل 2008)

اني جدا ممنون وشاكر الكم الجهود المبذوله


----------



## ثائر القريشي (6 أبريل 2008)

مواضيع عن اللحام


----------



## enmfg (9 أبريل 2008)

many thanks


----------



## ثائر القريشي (25 أبريل 2008)

مبروك زواج زميلنا المهندس احمد علي باتول في هيئه حقول نفط ميسان


----------



## ثائر القريشي (25 أبريل 2008)

بحث من جميع من لديه بحوث عن مكائن الخراطه


----------



## سدير عدنان (24 يونيو 2008)

*مشكور يابطل*


----------



## enmfg (25 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على الردود


----------



## enmfg (29 يونيو 2008)

مشكوررين على الردود


----------



## enmfg (9 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على الردود


----------



## enmfg (15 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوررين على الردود


----------



## naimi (19 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## enmfg (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورين على الردود


----------



## notime4life (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابن العميد (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رايه11 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا اخي العزيز
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على هذه الكتب ، 
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## mawlood (5 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 
دمت بود


----------



## علاء الجمسى (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااا جزيلا


----------



## ابوشبل (6 أبريل 2010)

ساعدونى من فضلكم مش قادر على الوصول لكتب اللحام ويا ريت تكون الكتب بلعربى


----------



## ebraha (10 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## كرم الحمداني (19 فبراير 2011)

thankxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## أبو حنظلة (25 مايو 2011)

السلام عليك و رحمة الله و بركاته
لاخواني أعضاء الملتقى كل التحية و الاحترام
معذرة سوف أسأل عن ما أريد باللغة الانجليزية سامحوني
I want welding sequence to control the deformation for both bottom plate and shells in storage tank
الرجاء الافادة


----------



## alemam10 (2 يوليو 2011)

dear all

lifting inspector certified needed to work in Basra , Iraq . well now with slings , shackles , fork lift , crane inspection

pls send CV and certifications at 

×××××××××××


----------



## zzezze1 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## lمحبة الكهرباء (7 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا يا باش مهندس على المعلومات الكاملة والوافية عن الموضوع


----------

